# Table Saw Challenge



## WWLT (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, I'll try getting the info I seek another way....

Does anyone know of a table saw, that is not a "portable" model that has dimensions that will fit through a door opening of 29 inches? 

I have seen several say that "you can always work around the small space issue." In my case, I really can't unless I hire a contractor to cut the concrete and make a larger door opening to my walk-out basement. I do not have a garage, or workshop. All my tools are stored in a small room within my basement and "rolled" outside to the patio when I want to do some work. I have been using a $99 Craftsman portable for the past 5 years. It has worked, but alot of fiddling with the fence to get usable cuts and it does not have standard miter slots in the table. Additionally, the max width dado I can make is 1/2 inch.

I am wanting to upgrade to a better saw, along the lines of a contractor or so, but every one I have seen has a minimum width (including the fence rails) of at least 31 inches. So far it appears as though I will have to stick with portables, in which case the Ridgid looks like my best option.

Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

My Delta Contractor Saw is only 27" deep if I take the rails off. This_model is very close to mine, the differences being that mine did not come with the Biesemeyer Fence and the right side table extension. Lowes is selling an updated model of the same basic saw, it should be similiar in size. As far as Max dado size goes, I only get 1/2" also, but this will be the case with most Contractor or job site saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Take a look at the Job Site saws from...*

Sears, Bosch, Ridgid etc, I have the Bosch 4000, which has the folding stand, not the newer wheels, and I just lift off the saw set it down on top of something off the ground so I don't have to lift it straight off the ground then I carry out the folding stand and then lift the saw onto the stand. I'm ready to cut. This particular saw has an excellent rip fence, and a sliding tavble extension on the right which allows rips to 24 1/2 ". It also has a sliding rear table extension to support longer rips. The miter gage is also decent and the blade has a shroud around it to collect the dust. The motor has enough power to rip wet pressure treated lumber if you take your time. Comes with a decent blade as well. Cost me $500. on sale. It's not my only saw, I have 2 others, but it would serve me well to be starting out or if I was confined to a small space, and you can take it anywhere you can carry it, a big plus. :yes: 
http://bosch.cpotools.com/saws/table_saws/?ref=ysm920
http://www.table-saw.org/
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08259.html
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921828000P?adCell=A3
The above site includes a safety recall on the DeWalt 744. bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A full size hybrid saw is 27" deep, so once you include the fence and any hardware for a blade guard, you're too deep. Most full size saws are 20" wide without wings.....maybe you could come up with a fold down wing arrangement, or separate system for the wings. Otherwise, you're looking at a saw that's smaller than full size....there are some compact models that aren't portables...the Ryobi BT3### series, and Sears clones, the Delta TS300 (formerly the 36-600) and TS350.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

Possibly make a new base or modify the stock one such that you can make the legs fold up or detach ?? Attach a couple of casters, and wheel it around like a furniture dolly. It might be a bit of a chore setting it on it's side to open/close the legs, but it might work.


<<<__ Bøb __>>>


----------



## WWLT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

I think I am going with the Ridgid TS2410LS. After looking it over very closely in the store, it appears to have every feature I want upgraded...good solid fence (with T-tracks to add accessories), 25 inch rip capacity, standard sized miter t-slots on both sides of the blade, a max dado size of 13/16", and portability to fit within my doorway. In fact it just barely clears at a little over 28 inches. I will have to remove the fence, but the rails can stay attached and it will clear the doorway. And the table feels solid when in place for use. I leaned on it pretty good and shook it several times with decent force just to feel if it wobbled any. And they even had the owner's manual out so I was a ble to page through that and the saw has all the "adjustments" available to square the blade, fence, etc. that you would find on the larger cabinet and contractor saws.

All in all, I think it will suit my purposes well until I move or build a garage/woodworking shed. At any rate, it will certainly be an upgrade compared to my small Craftsman $99 saw.

I could not find a Delta 350 anywhere locally to look at in person. However, the reviews that I were able to find were not that favorable anyway. As far as building a different folding base goes...I just see trouble there with my back and the possibility of dropping and breaking something trying to lay the saw over to fold a base.

I'll give the Ridgid a shot. Thanks


----------

